# Gas auger



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I found a great deal on a mako ice auger 50% off and there was a quick fish 3 as well. My question is though what lakes can't you use a gas auger on and what would you rather take?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm not aware of o gas auger ban, but others may be more up to speed. we don't run gas until we get over 10" of ice. I use a nils master auger and it runs like a hot knife through butter. Kinda makes the gasser obsolete. The nils runs on bourbon and the jiffy uses 2/cycle. the nils always starts and has never disappointed me or anyone else. the lazers are a close second. 8" is enough for eyes and pike. 6" is nice for perch and pannies. spend the $$ on a flasher. tight lines.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Never heard of one down here in central oh. Can't say I've seen anyone use gas either though. One guy had a cool set up on a cordless drill, but I think the laser was faster.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

jlami said:


> Never heard of one down here in central oh. Can't say I've seen anyone use gas either though. One guy had a cool set up on a cordless drill, but I think the laser was faster.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


you must not have been out on the 16inches then  a few years back
there is a few gas ones in central Ohio too....for us lazy people....sometimes when drilling by hand I feel like a heart attack is coming


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if its worth it for $160


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

If you cant take a boat with gas motor on the lake, electric only, then you cant use a gas auger is what I was told, I bought one when I ripped my rotator cuff and still use it even though its healed.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't believe there is an issue with gas augers. I've seen lots of guys use them on electric lakes without issue. I say, if you want it buy it. It's not neccessary up here if you are healthy enough to use a hand auger but no one really needs a muscle car either. I'd buy one if I had the extra for one reason; because I can. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

unless your a guy that drills a couple hole and sits on 'em all day, get the power auger! i drill alot of hole to find fish some days and a hand auger just dont cut it!! heck at piedmont(we are usually the first there) we may cut well over 50-70 holes up and down the roadbed for 4 guys to fish, but we fish a hole for a short time...no movement on the vex= try the next hole...repeat till successfull!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its like a generator you really don't need one...... till you do and worth there weight in gold(during a power outage) .....I have bad shoulders and hand drilling tears them up....but still take it when the ice is on the thin side....not sure how much, if any....ice fishing..... I will be doing in the future.....160 for a good running auger, I think is a good price just depends on how bad you feel you might need one....


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

IMO gas augers are great for thick ice and deeper lakes. If you are fishing shallow flats the fewer holes you drill the less spooked the fish will be. Seen it time and again on indian. The more holes people are popping the less the fish bite. They don't really go anywhere they just get lockjaw. Im talking about when someone with a gas auger makes 20 holes every 20 minutes all afternoon! I have seen it many times, I guess people want to get their moneys worth out of it.

There is also the thinking of if your not catching a fish just punch a new hole and suddenly you are catching again. This does work alot of the time, especially in the middle of the day. I believe this is not just because you moved locations but also because the noise caused the sedentary fish to move around a little which puts new fish under your new hole and your old hole. This is especially true on shallower flats not so much if you are fishing a specific piece of deeper structure. However during prime bite times there is no need for a new hole to get fish moving so if your hole is empty its a bad spot

My style of ice fishing since im usually in shallow water is try to drill as little as possible and still find the fish. If you have ever played battleship its sort of like that.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks all great suggestions!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I really don't think it makes a difference to the fish whether it's a gas auger or a hand auger, a hole is a hole, it only annoys people ABOVE the ice. Don't think the fish will hear it runnin !!! But gas auger is great to have as they said, better to have it when needed, just get a good hand auger as well, keeps peace on the ice if it's not too thick. Mike


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I've icefished a long time and bought my first gas auger last year. I will only use it when it's really thick ice. After reading this post earlier today I sent a email to the ODNR. I will post the answer after I get one. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't know for sure but logic dictates since an outboard motor exhausts its unburnt fuel into the water but an auger doesn't there shouldn't be a ban. However government and logic seldom go together .

Any seepage by an auger would evaporate before it ever had a chance to hit the water. In the past I have used gas augers at Mogadore and Ladue lakes which are both electric motor only lakes. No one ever questioned me was checked by warden at Moggy for lisc never was checked at Ladue.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my recommendation is to reconsider the frabil commando that you were thinking about rather than the quickfish popup style shanty. the commando sled/flip style is the way to go. i have an older trap pro, same style of shanty. i would never want to ice fish in a different type of shanty. trust me, invest in a decent shanty first, worry about the power auger later. give that brand new lazer auger a chance. did you ever get to try it?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm with hardwaterfan on this 1, get a shanty that you can pull all your gear in. You want to stay mobile in winter and I don't think a hub style shanty lets you do that. ( I don't own 1 it's just my 2 cents)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The shanty comes first. If your out of the elements you'll enjoy ice fishing alot more. There's nothing like having parts of your face freeze into cubes, with that comes the frozen snot dangling off your upper lip. Hands so cold you can't get them to work. Makes you wish you never left home. Get the shanty and you'll have no regrets............Mark


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I never got to use the brand new lazer synthetic auger and you guys are persuading me to pass on both and invest in the commando. I've only ice fished a few years so I'm catching on that the gas auger isn't as special as the shanty and that the sled shanty is well worth it. I just can't find a decent deal anywhere! Thanks for the suggestions guys! I really appreciate it. Guess I'm going to have to invest a little more on the frabill commando if we actually get some ice this year.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

